# Pflanzen-, Bodenfilter Bauanleitung???



## minimuelli (6. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir einen Pflanzbereich anzulegen. Der soll zwischen Skimmer und Teicheinlauf gebaut werden. Ich habe keine genaue Ahnung wie ich so etwas bauen muss. 
Ich denke ich werde seitlich von unten in den Bodenfilter einspeisen und den Ausgang etwas weiter oben abzuzweigen und diesen dann wieder in den Teich 50cm unterhalb dre Wasseroberfläche einleiten. 
Manche schreiben etwas von einem Draingaerohe, andere wieder nicht!?

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Der Pflanzstreifen soll ca. 350cm x 100cm x ca. 50cm(LxBxT) groß werden.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruß
Lars


----------



## minimuelli (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Na das war wohl etwas zu spät gestern Abend

Da ist ja ein Rechtschreib-, Tippfehler nach dem anderen dabei

Leider komme ich nicht mehr rann um diese zu verbessern. 
Ich hoffe doch, man kann sich ungefähr vorstellen was ich von Euch will.


Danke + Gruß

Lars


----------



## Patrick K (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo Lars

als erstes musst du wissen was du mit deinem Filter erreichen möchtest , klares sauberes Wasser, ist mir auch klar , aber was soll er aus dem Wasser ziehen bzw. umwandeln ? 

Je nach Bauart gibt es da sehr grosse Unterschiede:evil

Deine Überschrift ist da etwas schwammig , möchtest du einen Pflanzenfilter  , einen Bodenfilter   oder gar einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter  und da wiederrum Horinzontal oder Vertikal durchströmmt ???

Am besten du suchst erst einmal in der Suchfunktion da gibt es sehr gute Beiträge zB. von Karsten über den Aufbau, letztes Jahr auch von mir und von einigen anderen

Der, der sich über Rechtschreibfehler aufregt ,soll sich ein anderes Forum suchen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## minimuelli (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo Patrik,

er soll in erster Linie das Gift abbauen.
Ich habe mir das so gedacht:

- Eintströmen unten links
- Auströmen oben rechts (links und rechts auf die 350 cm bezogen)

Das Ganze soll aber auch ordentlich bepflanzt werden. Wie in meinem Useralbum zu sehen, fehlen mir sehr viele Pflanzen 

Habe heute Bei Max Bahr 18Tüten zu je 20 Liter Lavasteine(8-16mm) geholt. Die machen ja bald zu, entsprechend war der Preis 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Michael H (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo

Hier mal ein Skizze , da kannste dir raussuchen was du Bauen willst .

Ich bin auch am Planen , soll bei mir ein Vertikal Durchströmter Bodenfilter werden mit angehängtem Pflanzenfilter . ( 1,80 x 1,00 x 0,5 m )


----------



## minimuelli (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo Michael,

ich werde das so wie in dem mittleren Bild beschrieben ist machen.

Mein geplanter Aufbau soll sein:
- 5-10 cm von unten ein Lochblech einhängen
- darauf Lavasteine
- zum Schluß Kieselsteine
- so viel wie möglich an Pflanzen rein setzen
- unter dem Lochblech kann sich dann der Schmuddel sammeln, welchen ich dann hin und wieder über einen "Wartungsschacht" absaugen kann.

So hoffe ich die Wasserwerte in die entsprechende Richtung zu drehen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Michael H (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Morsche

Genau so inner Art hab ich das auch vor .

Und vorallem , jeder Pflanzen/Bodenfilter ist besser als keiner , egal wie Groß .

Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Patrick K (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Morsche 

Mol was zum lese 

http://www.teichforum-nrw.de/thread.php?threadid=2096

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Mol was zum lese
> 
> ...


 Naja, erst versottet Ihr der Bodenfilter und dann macht sie eine wilde Konstruktion mit Abschrägung Dränrohr und Spühlschacht. 

Finde die ganze Kiste schon ganz nett von außen. Die Leitungsverlegung ist aber gelind gesagt nicht Ideal. 
Erst mal keine 90° Bögen nutzen sondern nur bis 45°, dann die Entpunkte der drei Rohre nicht einfach verschliesen, sondern mit zwei 45° Bögen ohne Schlitze bis kurz unter die Oberfläche des Blähton verlegen. Wenn es dann in den Rohren versottet kann man mit der Hand den Blähton grade zur Seite kratzen und die Deckel auf machen und so spühlen. Notfals auch mit einer starken Pumpe immer nur einem Deckel auf und spühlen. Wenn das nicht reicht, kann man noch einen Draht durch die Rohre fädeln und eine Rundbürste durch die Rohre ziehen. Das geht aber nur bei 45°. Schlimmsten fals kann man auch einen Spühlwagen kommen lassen, der seine Spühldüse da durchschiebt. Das sollte auch den Blähton hinter den Sickerschlitzen in Bewegung setzen.

Naja. Vielleicht ist ja diese Konstruktion mit den Schrägen auch Ideal genug.

Persönlich würde ich wohl auf einer schmalseite Seite bewässern, und auf der anderen Entwässern.
Ist dann vertikal durchströmt und wenn mir die Einlaufseite versottet dann brauche ich nur diese säubern.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo Totto 

schön das du es erwähnst , aber wenn du mal auf  den Smiley achtest , wirst du merken das dieser Pfeift lala1) und nicht gerade den DAUMEN hebt oki)

Man kann auch lesen wie man es nicht machen soll, den man sollte nicht denken, das man einfach ein Loch aushebt ,Folie, Rohre , Blähton , reinwirft und abwartete was passiert.

Die meisten werden dann merken , das das ganze so nicht funktioniert.

Die Rohre würde ich gerade durchlaufen lassen und ausserhalb beidseitig mit Flachschieber  versehen und die Ablaufseite verschliessen , dann könnte man die Rohre bzw. den Filter ohne Aufwand spülen

auch würde ich den Bodenfilterkanal tiefer 50 -70 cm , aber nicht breiter machen als 50cm (eher schmaler) , wenn der Filter vom Platz her breiter werden kann,  dann den Filter innen aufteilen (Wasserführung, Kammern ) , zumindest bei einem Bau eines sollchen Vertikal von unten durchströmten Bodenfilter



> Persönlich würde ich wohl auf einer schmalseite Seite bewässern, und auf der anderen Entwässern.
> Ist dann vertikal durchströmt und wenn mir die Einlaufseite versottet dann brauche ich nur diese säubern.



Klugs *******rmodus an -einen sollchen Filter nennt man dann aber Horizontal durchströmt-Klugs *******rmodus aus 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo

Wie immer und Überall an einem Filter , kommt es auch auf die Vorfilterung an .
Wenn das Teichwasser bis dato schon durch den Filter gelaufen ist , und soweit das Grob Material raus ist , sollte der Pfanzen/Bodenfilter auch nicht so schnell Verschmutzen .
Würde / Will auch auf alle Fälle unten eine Schmutzkammer mit einbauen . So kann man auch ab und zu mal den Schmutz ablaufen lassen , ohne gleich das ganze Teil Ausräumen zu müssen .


----------



## Patrick K (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo Michael

wie in meiner ersten Antwort geschrieben sollte man sich erst mal klar sein was man will.



> möchtest du einen Pflanzenfilter , einen Bodenfilter oder gar einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter und da wiederrum Horinzontal oder Vertikal durchströmmt ???



Danach richtet sich der Aufbau für das Projekt , Baufehler im Aufbau ,werden kein GUTES WASSER sondern nur lange Gesichter bringen.

Ich denke eine Vorfilterung ist sehr wichtig , aber wie willst du verhindern das "der Schmutz" nicht in die unteren Schichten deines Bodenfilters eindringt, je nach Flow, bleibt dieser, ja nicht einfach in deiner Schmutzkammer liegen 

Ich werde einen Vertikal Bewachsenen Bodenfilter bauen der von oben intervalweise beschickt wird. Dazu ein Pflanzenbecken oder einen Horinzontal Bodenfilter (wird sich noch entscheiden)

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich werde einen Vertikal Bewachsenen Bodenfilter bauen der von oben intervalweise beschickt wird. Dazu ein Pflanzenbecken oder einen Horinzontal Bodenfilter (wird sich noch entscheiden)
> 
> Gruss Obs


Wie hast du das mit der Intervall weisen Beschickung vor? 
Welche Zeitabstände willst du wählen?


Ich muss kein 100% klarres Wasser haben. Das habe ich in allem zusammen ca. 1000 L im Haus.
Mir geht es eher immer um die Besiedlungfläche für Bakterien. Ich bin mal wieder am Ausprobieren. 

Habe einen flachen Bereich am Teich. In dem habe ich ca. 20 cm Wasserstand. Soll für Sumpfpflanzen sein. Hätte da jetzt irgend ein Substrat für die Pflanzen einbringen können.
Pflanzen rein und schick.

Dort habe ich ca. 1 m² zum Teil mit einer Foliensperre grob abgetrennt. Verfüllt wurde das dann mit Lavakies, ca. 2/6. Aus meiner früheren Kleinstbecken hatte ich noch eine der kleinsten Solarpumpen. Die habe ich in einen Sack gesteckt aus dem Material für Hamburger Mattenfilter. Funktioniert so schon etliche Jahre ohne das sich das Filtermaterial zusetzt.

Mit der Pumpe verriesel ich jetzt das Teichwasser von oben auf dem Lavagranulat. Das Wasser muss durch den Lavakies sickern und läuft etwas geleitet durch die Folie über einen längeren Weg in den Teich zurück.

Ist auch natürlich Immer mal an und aus je nach Sonne und Wolken. Ist nicht Ideal da sich dadurch mal viel Sauerstoff und mal wenig Sauerstoff im Boden befindet. Hat mich nahezu nix gekostet und wenn es aus irgend einem Grund mir nicht mehr gefällt bleiben die Pflanzen welche da rein sollen ohne Verrieselung. 

Höhe des Lavakies ist nur geringfügig über Wasserspiegel. Pflanzen müssen noch mehr rein. 
Derzeit eigendlich nur ein __ Spaltgriffel und Samen von __ Iris (auch ein Versuch).


----------



## Patrick K (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo Totto 

Da ich mir ja schon länger Gedanken über diese Filter mache ,hab ich auch schon einiges verworfen 

Erst wollte ich diesen Befüllungsinterval über den Zulauf Steuern, ist mir aber zu aufwendig und zu störanfällig .

Also hab ich mich entschieden den Vertikalfilter über ein, nur über der Rohrhälfte, gelochtes Rohr gedrosselt Dauer zu beschicken.
Etwa so:
 

Den Interval werde ich also über einen Ablauf steuern , das heist schneller Ablauf, langsame Befüllung

den Intervalablauf steuere ich über ein Glockensifon

Etwa so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_961354&feature=iv&src_vid=BmqOD4jphCc&v=ZHaiVhVZ3kM#t=10s

Hier noch die günstige Version 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDzcKgWLRf0
Den Horizontal Filter wollte ich mit dem unteren Teil,des oben gelochten Rohrs füllen , so kann ich die Füllzeit des VBF quasi mit dem Ablauf in den HBF steuern

Soweit mein Plan , jetzt fehlt nur noch gebrochener Blähton und Zeit zum bauen , Idee, Folie ,Weinbütte,Rohr und Flansche hab ist schon

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hat was.
Dann muss dein Intervallfilter aber eine freien Auslauf haben. Muss also höher sein als dein Teichwasserspiegel.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo Totto 

So soll und wird es auch werden

Schau mal, zwischen den Palmen hab ich schon angefangen, mit Sandstein zu mauern ich hab mir fest vorgenommen dieses Jahr den Teich und den Filterbau abzuschliessen:beten:beten:beten

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35253

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo

So und nun mal wieder eine Frage ...

Wie beschickt man den Bodenfilter am Besten , von Unten nach Oben oder von Oben nach Unten .

Bin mal wieder Verwirrt.........:drunk


----------



## Patrick K (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Hallo Michael 

von links nach rechts  



Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*

Jaja

Ich war ja selbst schuld bei der Vorlage ...:scherz1


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Planz-, Bodenfilter bauanleitung???*



Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So und nun mal wieder eine Frage ...
> 
> ...


Hatte dazu schon mal bisschen rumgesucht. Richtige Versuche wurden im bezug zur Hausklärtechnik durchgeführt. Diese Intervalgeschichte hat da wohl die besten Werte gebracht. Weil die Bakterien dabei immer viel mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden. Ist nur aufwendiger und somit kann man die Filter auch etwas größer bauen und ähnliche Ergebnisse erziehlen. 

Rein nach meienr Meinung sind die Unterschiede nachfolgende:

Ob von unten nach oben oder von oben nach unter ist wohl ein bisschen Geschmacksache. Von oben nach unten hat den Vorteil, dass wenn noch Schmutz mit kommt sich dieser oben ablagert und somit einfach wieder entfernt werden kann. Der Wasserspiegel des Auslaufes muss dann natürlich höher liegen als der Teichwasserspiegel, wenn man einen freien Auslauf haben möchte. In der Klärtechnik kann das Schei..... aussehen.....und derbe Stinken, wenn sich Oberflächlich noch Schmutz sammelt.

Von unten nach oben ist dafür einfach von der Optik schicker, da die Oberfläche gleich bleibt. Keine Rohrleitungen drauf rum liegen und eine freie Wasserfläche, wenn gewollt, den Teich größer erscheinen läst. Von unten nach oben kann man im Teich einbauen. Die reine Filterstrecke bleibt gleich zu von oben nach unten. 

Horizontal, also von links nach rechts....ist abhängig davon auf welcher Seite du dich vom Bodenfilter hin stellst. Wenn du auf die andere Seite läufst ist es von rechts nach links.

Vorteil ist das es sich auch einfach in den Teich integrieren läst. Einfach ein Graben/Flachbereich welcher mit Substrat bis über den Wasserspiegel gefüllt ist und auf der einen Seite mit Wasserbeschickt wird. Kein freier Wasserspiegel möglich, da sonst das Wasser nicht durch das Substrat sickert, sondern einfach drüber lang läuft. Filterstrecke ist normalerweise länger als die im vertikalen Bodenfilter.


----------



## minimuelli (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

wollte mich mal wieder melden...

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen mit dem Bau meines "bewachsenen Bodenfilter" begonnen.

Hier ein paar Bilder:
            

Das letzte Wochenende habe ich damit verbracht Lavagranulat mit einem Nudelsieb vor zu spülen.
Leider reichte das Granulat nicht aus und somit muss ich die Tage noch mal los welches besorgen.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Und wie Beschickst du nun deinen Bodenfilter , Oben nach Unten / Unten nach Oben ...?


----------



## minimuelli (24. Feb. 2014)

Von unten nach oben.

der Einlauf befindet sich in dem Spülschacht. Von da aus muss das Wasser durch die Drainagerohre fließen. Das "gefilterte" Wasser entnehme ich dann im vorderen Bereich (graue Kiste). Von da aus geht es dann zurück durch das graue PE Rohr in den Teich.

Lars


----------



## minimuelli (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen Tipp welche Pflanzen ich da rein hauen soll? Und wie viele davon?

Habe die Suchfunktion des Forum schon mehrfach durchsucht, aber leider nicht den absoluten Erfolg gehabt.
Ich habe vor Wochen mal einen Beitrag gefunden, in dem eine Auflistung von Pflanzen hinterlegt war. Leider finde ich diesen nicht mehr wieder!?


Danke + Gruß
Lars


----------



## karsten. (28. Feb. 2014)

Mahlzeit

das Zauberwort heißt _Repositonspflanzen_
die wichtigsten sind

__ Schilf
__ Rohrkolben
Irisarten
__ Binsen
__ Igelkolben
__ Kalmus

alle sollten in Gruppen für sich gepflanzt werden (Allelopathie)  und Platz zum ausbreiten haben

im Hinterkopf sollte man noch haben , dass gut "funktionierende" Pflanzenfilter durch Wurzelwachstum irgend wann zusetzen
gut wenn man dann nicht alles einreißen muss ...........

Deine Wasserführung  ... gefällt mir nicht ....... , die ist nicht "zwingend"  .
Das Wasser wird sich eine Abkürzung suchen und Du vergiebst dadurch wohl
Wirkungsgrad


schönes WE


----------



## minimuelli (28. Feb. 2014)

Wie könnte ich die Wasserführung Deiner Meinung nach verbessern?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Michael H (17. März 2014)

Hallo

Und wie siehts es aus , zufrieden mit dem Bodenfilter ....?

Macht er das was er soll ...?

Bin ja langsam vom Boden Filter weg , und tentiere eher zum Pflanzen Filter . Schmotterecken , Schlecht zu Reinigen und und und . Lese darüber im Moment nur Schlechtes .

Lass mich gerne aber noch Überzeugen , im moment hab ich ja noch alle Möglichkeiten ob Boden oder Pflanzen Filter ....


----------



## minimuelli (17. März 2014)

Hallo Michael,

in den letzten Tagen habe ich hier und da noch etwas getan.
Die Folie am "Notüberlauf" habe ich bereits verklebt. Jetzt fehlt noch die entsprechende Randgestaltung. Hier werde ich wohl Terasenbohlen, analog der Terasse verwenden.

Zum bepflanzen des Filters fehlen mir nur noch die Pflanzen. Die habe ich bei NaturaGart bestellt. Ein "Klärbeetset"
http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/Teichpflanzen-Sortimente/Wasser-Reinigung/Klaerbeet.html

Leider ist dieses erst ab Ende März Anfang April lieferbar.... Naja, ist ja nicht mehr so lange hin.

Von der Technik her, funktioniert das Ding schon. Ob der "Filter", wie gewünscht, auch die Giftstoffe raus filtert..... mal sehen


----------



## minimuelli (18. März 2014)

Hier noch ein Bild vom bearbeiteten Überlauf (Folie)...


----------



## minimuelli (25. März 2014)

Die Pflanzen sind immer noch nicht da 

hier mal der aktuelle Stand....


----------



## Michael H (25. März 2014)

Hallo 

Gibt es von deinem Genialen Überlauf noch ein paar Bilder vom Bau ...?

Wie sieht es unter der Folie aus ...?


----------



## toschbaer (25. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe schon einiges an Pflanzen auf den Haufen geworfen,
aber.....
Ich kann Dir ca. 20- 30 Pflanzen geben. Diese sind Starkzehrer, wachsen sehr schnell und lassen sich trotz guter Wurzeln leicht wieder aus der Lava ziehen

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## minimuelli (26. März 2014)

Hallo Michael,

nein, leider habe ich keine weiteren Bilder während der Bauzeit  meines Überlauf gemacht.
Ich habe ein Alublech an den Seiten abgekantet und mit einem entsprechenden leichten Gefälle in Richtung des Teichs auf den Boden gebohrt. Danach das Ganze mit Inotec (Oder wie das schwarze Klebezeug für den Teichbau heißt) beschmiert und die Teichfolie drüber geklebt. War nicht sehr schwer 
Die Ränder sind auch nur ca. 15 mm hoch. Das ist ja nur ein Notüberlauf, der im Normalfall garnicht genutzt wird und wenn doch dann plätschert das da nur leicht rüber.

Hallo Friedhelm,

vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Dieses würde ich eigentlich sehr gerne annehmen. Jedoch habe ich bereits das Geld für meine bestellten Pflanzen überwiesen. Somit warte ich dann doch noch ein paar Tage bis diese endlich kommen.

GROßEN Dank dafür

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2014)

Mach dir keinen Kopf, wenn das Wasser läuft bilden sich Bakterien, die machen das schon.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. März 2014)

Hallo Lars,
ich drücke Dir die Daumen , dass alles gut anstartet! In Deinem thread finden sich viele gute Beiträge, und ein sehr unterhaltsamer link. Für die Interessierten hinsichtlich Pflanzen bin ich mal so frei, auf einen anderen thread hinzuweisen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ich-brauch-pflanzen.31148/#post-330693. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Karsten., der viele links zum Thema gepostet hat, in denen man die Daten zur Pflanzenliste wiederfindet. 
Ein Bodenfilter ist überirdisch auch ein Teil des Gartens, und sollte zu diesem passen. Er darf ruhig Platz für "Experimente" bieten, und muss nicht perfekt sein.
Da wir einen ausgesprochen milden Winter hatten, bin ich auf das Pflanzenwachstum bei mir am Teich sehr gespannt. Da dürfte es interessante Rückschlüsse geben auf spezielle Bedürfnisse einzelner Pflanzen. So fühlen sich meine blaugrünen __ Binsen (Juncus effusus) gar nicht so recht wohl in der Mitte des Filters. Entweder ist der Nährstoffeintrag zu mager, oder die Nachbarn sind nicht die richtigen. An mangelder Frosthärte lag es zumindest nicht, dass das Wachstum in den letzten drei Jahren stagniert.
Ob wir es im Forum schaffen werden, nachbaubare "Pflanzpläne" zu posten?


----------



## Patrick K (27. März 2014)

Hallo Friedhelm ich würde die pflanzen nehmen bei dir weis ich ja wo sie her kommen kannst du mir einen Karton zukommen lassen 
lieben Gruss Patick


----------



## McFly72 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Lars,was macht dein Filter?
Bepflanzt und noch zufrieden damit?

Gruß
Marty


----------



## minimuelli (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Marty,

ja, das Ding ist bepflanzt und wächst so vor sich hin. Ich werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder machen und hier hochladen.

Bisher bin ich absolut zufrieden.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## McFly72 (28. Mai 2014)

Super,danke dir!


----------



## minimuelli (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

hier diverse Bilder.... noch ist einiges an Luft nach oben bzgl. "Pflanzenwachstum" offen


----------



## McFly72 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Lars,

sieht doch bisher toll aus!
Plane so etwas bei mir auch,nur eine Nummer kleiner.
Wenn es soweit ist,werd ich dich etwas löchern 

Gruß
Marty


----------



## minimuelli (29. Mai 2014)

o.k.

mache das.....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Titran (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Lars
 Sieht Toll aus dein Filter jetzt kann sich meine Frau auch etwas darunter vorstellen  nun muss ich an die arbeit


----------



## minimuelli (29. Mai 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß.....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## minimuelli (20. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Updates (Bilder) zum Thema Filter.....


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2015)

Hallo minimuelli,

betreibst du deinen Pflanzenfilter durch den Winter?

Hat mal jemand so einen __ Glockensiphon gebaut und betreiben?


----------



## troll20 (1. Jan. 2015)

Pflanzenfilter im Winter betreiben? 
Die Pflanzen stellen doch das Wachstum bei kälte ein, werden also keine Nährstoffe verbrauchen.  Auf Grund der niedrigen Temperaturen werden wohl auch kaum Bakterien ihre Arbeit verrichten . Und dann sind diese Filter meist relativ flach und frieren teilweise kompl.durch.
Also müßte man eine Art beheiztes Gewächshaus drüber bauen. 
Oder hab ich deine Frage falsch verstanden? 

LG René


----------



## samorai (1. Jan. 2015)

Sind im Winter keine "Verbraucher" da, legt sich der Schmutz einfach nur ab.
Dann kommt das Eis und die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird sich als Folge kleineren Querschnitt erhöhen.
Fazit: Alte stinkende Kloake wird aufgewühlt und könnte in Deinen Teich gespült werden.
Das will doch keiner!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## minimuelli (1. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

der Teichfilter läuft auch im Winter durch. Ich habe eine kleine Heizung hinter der Pumpe, die den Teich bei ca. 6° C hält.

Der Pflanzenfilter wird momentan nicht "durchpumpt". Das mache ich erst zum Frühjahr wieder. Die Pflanzen sind auch fast alle zum Winter hin vergammelt. Ich hoffe die kommen zum Frühjahr alle wieder 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## samorai (1. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Lars!
Im diesen Jahr wirst Du ein kleines grünes Wunder erleben. Die Pflanzen vermehren sich auf alle Fälle, dann sieht es nicht mehr so hübsch geordnet aus, Bild rechts.
Gibt es Gegenmaßnahmen für die Folie bei höheren Druck?
Das Lavagestein ist etwas scharf kantig, dann kommen immer mehr Wurzeln dazu.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Dez. 2015)

minimuelli schrieb:


> Der Pflanzenfilter wird momentan nicht "durchpumpt". Das mache ich erst zum Frühjahr wieder. Die Pflanzen sind auch fast alle zum Winter hin vergammelt. Ich hoffe die kommen zum Frühjahr alle wieder


Und hast du Bilder vom Sommer oder Herbst?


----------



## minimuelli (11. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

so richtig viel Bilder habe ich leider nicht 

Aber ein paar habe ich gefunden......


----------

